# Watching Burghley?



## SusieT (7 September 2013)

Anyone see how to watch it online live or is it just catch ups?


----------



## MollyMoomin (7 September 2013)

I'm working so relying on Facebook/BDWP atm.

AFAIK, the only place to watch is BurghleyTV but no XC uploaded yet.


----------



## SusieT (7 September 2013)

the whole website is not even loading dressage vids etc. for me at the moment!


----------



## PorkChop (7 September 2013)

The xc videos are due to start showing from 1.30pm - I have the dressage ones working at the moment so maybe it's a problem your end?


----------



## PorkChop (7 September 2013)

The first video of the xc is available to view now.


----------



## dianchi (7 September 2013)

What happened to HHO live text thing? Can only get dressage and SJ?


----------



## xspiralx (7 September 2013)

Same! Thought it was my computer...


----------



## dianchi (7 September 2013)

Bloody awful coverage! HHO have no twitter feed, and the "official" one updates once every 5 mins 
Have to wait till 1.30 and see if the burghley site will work


----------



## tiggs (7 September 2013)

dianchi said:



			What happened to HHO live text thing? Can only get dressage and SJ?
		
Click to expand...

Working ok for me


----------



## PorkChop (7 September 2013)

tiggs said:



			Working ok for me
		
Click to expand...

And me!


----------



## PorkChop (7 September 2013)

dianchi said:



			Bloody awful coverage! HHO have no twitter feed, and the "official" one updates once every 5 mins 
Have to wait till 1.30 and see if the burghley site will work
		
Click to expand...

XC videos have started to become available, what a lovely round Jonelle had!


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

I'm watching on Burghley TV, my friend is fence judging Discovery Valley so hoping there aren't too many problems there. I love this years course!


----------



## Jane_Lou (7 September 2013)

I can't see any videos on Burghley TV! Off to find the iPad to see if that works I think!


----------



## claracanter (7 September 2013)

There seem to only be three cross country videos available. How often will they update?


----------



## MollyMoomin (7 September 2013)

Jane, you have to select all riders and cross country, then click through until it says 'showing videos 60-65' I think. It's been confusing me for AGES but I'm watching it now!


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

I've still only got 3 videos, hopefully more will be up soon!


----------



## springtime1331 (7 September 2013)

Watching it but not enjoying it nearly so much as when its on tv. Also, the quality is terrible.


----------



## Jane_Lou (7 September 2013)

MollyMoomin said:



			Jane, you have to select all riders and cross country, then click through until it says 'showing videos 60-65' I think. It's been confusing me for AGES but I'm watching it now!
		
Click to expand...

Had it set that way - could be a combination of my laptop and crappy broadband speed, will try iPad in a minute.


----------



## claracanter (7 September 2013)

Hard to believe Jonelle was over the time, she seemed to be really motoring. How many long routes did she take?


----------



## Jane_Lou (7 September 2013)

Finally - three have appeared but they still won't play - that my broadband though I imagine


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

There is now an 'apology for the delay' message on Burghley TV's home page, hopefully they will sort out the technical problems soon.


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

I've got 1 more now, Andrew Nicholson.


----------



## claracanter (7 September 2013)

Yes, I hope they speed it up. 4 videos in over an hour. We are going to be up all night ladies!


----------



## claracanter (7 September 2013)

Horrible fall for tom McEwen but he's up ok


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to WFP on Neuf Des Coeurs? On Burghley TV the round just stops before the end. Did he retire?


----------



## clairel (7 September 2013)

He retired at fence 20, was going clear but NDC looked to be tiring on the video


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

Thank you! He didn't look his normal pingy self did he? Just watched Piggy and Tom's falls, nasty. Glad they're ok.


----------



## MollyMoomin (7 September 2013)

Bless him, poor Tom McEwen, horrid (and very unlucky) fall, but him laid on his tummy watching Dry Old Party gallop off made me smile. Hope he isn't too bruised & sore because it could have been very nasty.


----------



## mil1212 (7 September 2013)

Wfp said that ndc lost a shoe and was slipping so he pulled up


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

Thanks Mil, that would explain it. 
I've got a few more rounds up now, it looks like they're getting on top of whatever problems they had.


----------



## philamena (7 September 2013)

How classy was Jock Paget's round? If you haven't watched his dressage it's worth a look too...


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

Josh was very classy! Does anyone know why he had to be checked by the vet team and 'restarted'?


----------



## MollyMoomin (7 September 2013)

I read somewhere (can't remember where, maybe on the LRBHT Twitter?) that it was because of a nosebleed.

ETA: This was on the Facebook page



The Land Rover Burghley Horse Trials Official Page 

4 hours ago via Mobile.



Jock Paget and Clifton Lush are back on course after Clifton Lush was looked over by our vets here at the Land Rover Burghley Horse Trials following a nose bleed.


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

Oh right, thanks for that.
How brilliant was Alex? She must be feeling like the bees knees and quite rightly so.


----------



## MagicMelon (7 September 2013)

claracanter said:



			Horrible fall for tom McEwen but he's up ok
		
Click to expand...

I'm just catching up watching a few now.  That fall did look pretty horrid, guess he was working out when best to let go!


----------



## Kiribati_uk (7 September 2013)

Does anyone know how to get Burghley. TV working.........I can see a few dressages........and NO XC.....me very sad!!


----------



## TheMule (7 September 2013)

In shock at how they tried to stop Jock! That brush should not be a stopping fence and she was standing way too close to it to have any hope of stopping him.


----------



## Scarlett (7 September 2013)

Kiribati_uk said:



			Does anyone know how to get Burghley. TV working.........I can see a few dressages........and NO XC.....me very sad!!
		
Click to expand...

I dont have an xc vids showing as available on the right of the screen but if I select a horse from the drop down menu under the screen it does find the xc. Worth a try if you haven't already?


----------



## philamena (7 September 2013)

TheMule said:



			In shock at how they tried to stop Jock! That brush should not be a stopping fence and she was standing way too close to it to have any hope of stopping him.
		
Click to expand...

I know - couldn't believe it, what was she thinking?! Had to rewind to see it again cus thought I was seeing things. I'm amazed he wasn't steaming about it, or if he was he kept it contained!


----------



## JJ1987 (7 September 2013)

Anyone know why Andreas Dibowski pulled up?


----------



## Maisy (7 September 2013)

deleted


----------



## lindsayH (7 September 2013)

I'm horrified by the Jock incident! Had it not occurred to those idiots that the horse being buried in the bottom of a ditch by a rider distracted by a loony with a flag just before take off would probably do a hell of a lot more damage than a bit of blood they may or may not have spotted! For goodness sake, there are safe places to pull up riders and that was not one of them...
Also feel very sorry for Benjamin Massie, such an unlucky fall, and Emily Llewellyn. Overall, a fantastic and exciting Burghley XC day!


----------



## Maisy (7 September 2013)

deleted


----------



## JJ1987 (7 September 2013)

Also not impressed with Louise Lyons riding after her horse slipped in the ditch - surely it would have been a lot more sensible to just take the 20 penalties without trying to jump a troublesome double from nothing?


----------



## oldvic (7 September 2013)

JJ1987 said:



			Anyone know why Andreas Dibowski pulled up?
		
Click to expand...

He had a stop at the discovery valley and the horse wasn't being that fluent. He is an older horse so it probably was better to stop.


----------



## TheMule (8 September 2013)

Wills Goodhew's horse was clearly exhausted, why didnt he pull up? It was bound to fall over and he knew he was sat on a tired horse- it's not like he was only one fence from home either


----------



## NZJenny (8 September 2013)

Go kiwis !  Go Kiwis !  Go Kiwis!


----------



## xspiralx (8 September 2013)

TheMule said:



			Wills Goodhew's horse was clearly exhausted, why didnt he pull up? It was bound to fall over and he knew he was sat on a tired horse- it's not like he was only one fence from home either
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought that. He obviously knew it, hence going the long routes - and was very lucky to walk away.

I know he is a first timer there but there's no excuse for compromising the welfare of your horse and risking your own safety too.


----------



## Puppy (8 September 2013)

Jock has withdrawn Lush. He still leads with Promise and Andrew and William and joint second, with Jock with a fence in hand. How exciting is this afternoon's jumping going to be?!


----------



## xspiralx (8 September 2013)

philamena said:



			I know - couldn't believe it, what was she thinking?! Had to rewind to see it again cus thought I was seeing things. I'm amazed he wasn't steaming about it, or if he was he kept it contained!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it - shocked! He was 4 strides out and committed by the time she ran out, not to mention it was a completely inappropriate fence. Could have gone horribly wrong if she had distracted him.


----------



## TheMule (8 September 2013)

Puppy said:



			Jock has withdrawn Lush. He still leads with Promise and Andrew and William and joint second, with Jock with a fence in hand. How exciting is this afternoon's jumping going to be?!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, rubbish news! He did rattle a few, hopefully he's just a little sore.


----------



## Puppy (8 September 2013)

Lush's nosebleed was quite apparent in photos taken at discovery valley, so quite early in the course.  

Twitter said Jock was working one of his horses in, (in his suit!) prior to horse inspection. 

I'm guessing here, but suspect it's his wind, rather than his legs, they are worried about.


----------



## stroppymare153 (8 September 2013)

Has the burghley tv been edited? Doesn't show lush being stopped. Hope he's ok, remember jock's interview after badminton(?) ...."everybody loves Lush.."


----------



## clairebearnz (8 September 2013)

Seriously debating getting up at 2:30am to watch the show jumping. Disappointed Lush is out, but can't wait!


----------



## caramel (8 September 2013)

such a shame saw Lush jump the dairy farm with a nosebleed, believe he was pulled up not long after.


----------



## TarrSteps (8 September 2013)

Apparently the wd has nothing to do with the nosebleed. Lush banged himself and while he isn't hugely compromised, his connections thought better safe than sorry.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (8 September 2013)

I've just noticed that Burghley TV have got Niki Wilson's photo instead of Nicola Wilson - I would have expected better!


----------



## philamena (8 September 2013)

Swirlymurphy said:



			I've just noticed that Burghley TV have got Niki Wilson's photo instead of Nicola Wilson - I would have expected better!
		
Click to expand...

I'm also not sure how chuffed Buck Davidson will be with the thumbnail being of his dad! 

The editing was a bit haphazard, felt like people who were editing don't understand the sport. Several who had refusals they didn't leave in the second attempt but just cut to the approach to the next fence... and I can't remember which round it was I was watching now but for one fence it was a completely different horse of a completely different colour! Don't get me wrong, I'm glad it was free to view, but it was a bit of a khazi all round and makes you appreciate it when we get live streaming on the BBC even if online rather than red button. Would far rather watch  Burghley than the Europeans...


----------



## claracanter (8 September 2013)

philamena said:



			I'm also not sure how chuffed Buck Davidson will be with the thumbnail being of his dad! 

Click to expand...

I'm glad you said that because I was thinking that too! I also noticed the horse change midway through the course. Not the best start for Burghley TV but on the whole I think it's fab that those of us not lucky enough to be there watching can see it all on the internet.


----------



## CalllyH (8 September 2013)

I think it's absolutely disgusting they haven't got live coverage there today on the red button. Really disappointed and also won't be live this afternoon either. Really disappointing bbc


----------



## philamena (8 September 2013)

deleted


----------



## philamena (8 September 2013)

CalllyH said:



			I think it's absolutely disgusting they haven't got live coverage there today on the red button. Really disappointed and also won't be live this afternoon either. Really disappointing bbc
		
Click to expand...

Live sports rights are a bit more complicated than the BBC just deciding whether or not to bother doing it. If the Burghley committee want to try to offer 'live' coverage through a commercial partnership with an online broadcaster tied to a DVD release deal, as in this case, then they wouldn't offer the BBC live coverage too for obvious reasons of protecting that commercial arrangement. Presumably in this instance they wanted the commercial partnership with TV in Europe who run the website to offer the 'on the day' and didn't see this as being overly compromised by highlights being broadcast "after the main event" on the BBC. 

Though I too really hope it's back on the red button next year, or streamed online. I'd far rather we'd had Burghley than the Europeans, and while it is really nice to be able to see a round as a whole rather than intercut with others, I also miss the commentary. Well, Ian Stark and the guest commentators anyway - ahem!


----------



## CalllyH (8 September 2013)

They have Done it every year previously so it's not that difficult for them. Poor poor effort burghley people - there hasnt been any live coverage at all. I know some people like to be able to watch the tests online but it doesn't compare and there hasnt been a problem on a Sunday before


----------



## dafthoss (8 September 2013)

Puppy said:



			Lush's nosebleed was quite apparent in photos taken at discovery valley, so quite early in the course.  

Twitter said Jock was working one of his horses in, (in his suit!) prior to horse inspection. 

I'm guessing here, but suspect it's his wind, rather than his legs, they are worried about. 

Click to expand...

This. Hope he's ok, a real shame for jock.


----------



## TarrSteps (8 September 2013)

He got a knock but there doesn't seem to be any massive concern. I really think if his nosebleed had been symptomatic of a serious enough problem to affect his wind the GJ - not to mention Jock! - would have pulled him up. 

I have to split with the crowd and say I quite like the current approach. There is no way I'd be able to sit home and watch but having the rounds available individually means I can watch who I want, when I want. If I'd had to rely on a bbc live feed I'm pretty sure I would not have seen Rebecca Howard's trip!  

Yes, the quality isn't great but technology is advancing all the time and increasingly the huge machine necessary for tv live feed will be able to be scaled down to diy proportions with little loss of quality.


----------



## xspiralx (8 September 2013)

I'm divided n opinion, but think ultimately I prefer the red button streaming.

I like having the commentary (however suspect it sometimes is) but the bigger thing I miss is the sense of suspense, and seeing how the leader board stacks up as the day goes n.

Whilst it is nice to be able to watch complete rounds, I find it frustrating that you have to wait several hours before you can view - by which point you most likely already know what has happened. It's less exciting (though still interesting) to watch a round where you already know if the combination goes clear within the time, has a run out or is eliminated.

Anyway not really grumbling - better some coverage than none, but I do prefer to be able to watch a live stream.


----------



## teapot (8 September 2013)

CalllyH said:



			They have Done it every year previously so it's not that difficult for them. Poor poor effort burghley people - there hasnt been any live coverage at all. I know some people like to be able to watch the tests online but it doesn't compare and there hasnt been a problem on a Sunday before
		
Click to expand...

Burghley hasn't been properly live on tv for years as far as I can remember. It's always been the Sunday highlights programme with the last 10 rounds potentially live, or delayed by about 10/15mins. It's about scheduling and viewing figures. 

Interesting point about the DVD contract whoever made it - doesn't seem to impact on Badminton though. They have a company filming it for DVD purposes and the BBC shows it live on the red button/online. Ideal really. 

Conversely though, I quite like picking and choosing who I want to watch and plus watching a whole 8 hours of live feed online tends to eat into your internet limit a bit (if you've not got unlimited). Despite the online streaming for the Euros, I still only chose to watch who I wanted to see. I think that's a beauty of the sport - we all do it when we're at events (oh we'll shop then but must watch x etc), Burghley tv's great in that respect. It does lose the excitement of xc day though if you've checked results/seen a facebook or twitter update and then watch it. But we can't have it all!


----------



## oldvic (8 September 2013)

As TarrSteps says, Lush knocked himself and was a little sore. You could see when he pulled up that he was a little feeling and had lost his action after the last.
If his wind was a problem then he wouldn't have been 1 of 3 inside the time. If the blood had been coming from his lungs then he wouldn't have been allowed to continue. Also a nosebleed doesn't prevent a horse working the following day.


----------



## CalllyH (8 September 2013)

Im just being grumpy as when the top ten are live you cheer along and live the ride with them. When you know who won all ready it's not as much fun watching IMO. 

I did like the riders talking through the jumps though - oli came accross well I thought


----------



## MollyMoomin (8 September 2013)

WOW. I did not realise how close that steward was to being run down/causing an accident when she stopped Jock. Good horse.


----------



## Dusty85 (8 September 2013)

Lush knocked his knee over the elephant trap (inbetween disco valley and the leaf pit), banging his mouth at the same time, hence the blood. They pulled him up, vet checked who was happy then they let him carry on. 

Lush was never presented this morning as his knee had swollen loads, despite ice etc. all scanned and nothing broken or fractured but likely soft tissue damage. 

Promise was also pulled up on course (and yes that silly jump judge running towards him before the Cottesmore leap!) but he had bitten his tongue and again was allowed the carry on.


----------



## philamena (8 September 2013)

CalllyH said:



			When you know who won all ready it's not as much fun watching IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I had to make a real effort not to see the result before it was on the tele by avoiding all social media and not reading any texts. Made a similar effort last week for the Europeans because we'd been out to lunch and managed to steer clear of the result for about four hours, then just as I was watching the last horse go XC ahead of the top SJ rounds, decided to go on the BE site to look up how big Borough Pennyz is and blummin saw WFP's bronze in the news feed. Doh! Managed it today though, hurrah! The SJ's dull when you know the result.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (8 September 2013)

I have a question. I am catching up on iplayer and Mike tucker (?) just said that no one has ever won badminton and burghley in the same year on the same horse but I was pretty sure Lucinda Green had???


----------



## starryeyed (8 September 2013)

MollyMoomin said:



			WOW. I did not realise how close that steward was to being run down/causing an accident when she stopped Jock. Good horse.
		
Click to expand...

I know! Saint of a horse to not become distracted and continue on its path rather than spooking and ending up in the ditch as many would have done - it could have been a horrible outcome. What an awful place to run out waving a flag - couldn't believe it when I saw it!!


----------



## TarrSteps (8 September 2013)

Cloball said:



			I have a question. I am catching up on iplayer and Mike tucker (?) just said that no one has ever won badminton and burghley in the same year on the same horse but I was pretty sure Lucinda Green had???
		
Click to expand...

The last person to do so was Ginny Leng. Mike was incorrect.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (8 September 2013)

Thanks Tarrsteps should have have posted in the spot the error thread further down  Some one should compile  list of Tucker quotes


----------



## Jesstickle (8 September 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			The last person to do so was Ginny Leng. Mike was incorrect. 

Click to expand...

Surely not?! Mike Tucker be wrong? I don't believe it!


----------



## shortstuff99 (8 September 2013)

Did anyone see Tom Mcewen's fall? Is it really bad that I did giggle a little bit? My pony used to do the same thing if I lost my balance so I feel his pain!

P.s I hope they are both okay


----------



## CalllyH (8 September 2013)

Poor Tom, all he could do was watch his horse carry on without him! 

He seems to have really enjoyed his burghley experience though, was doing a great job on the burghley talk stand on the Friday and I look forward to seeing more of him at future events!


----------

